# VOD on 625



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

VOD is on my 625 now, need to put receiver in standby mode.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

quietguy said:


> VOD is on my 625 now, need to put receiver in standby mode.


I think we need to KILL this feature. I don't need to cut the space on MY DISK DRIVE, in half for VOD that I will almost certainly never watch.

I don't want to see a fixed amount of disk reserved on the future MPEG4 DVR's reserved for this.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> I think we need to KILL this feature. I don't need to cut the space on MY DISK DRIVE, in half for VOD that I will almost certainly never watch.
> 
> I don't want to see a fixed amount of disk reserved on the future MPEG4 DVR's reserved for this.


The space on the 625 is ALREADY cut in half. The 625, with 250GB drive has the same 100 hour user recording capacity as the 522, with 120GB.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Pepper said:


> The space on the 625 is ALREADY cut in half. The 625, with 250GB drive has the same 100 hour user recording capacity as the 522, with 120GB.


Precisely what I said. My disk drive, but they claim half of it for VOD.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I think that VOD is really a poor idea for satellite DVRs. First of all it is not true VOD, it is really vendor selected forced recording with the subscriber given the option to then buy the forced recordings. Not allowing the subscriber to control how much of his/her disk space is used is a rather annoying "feature". 

I don't think that DISH's VOD is going to be real successful. It is just too limited (compared to what cable has to offer).


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I gotta agree with Bill. And, once you experience real VOD, the Dish thing pales by comparison. They should just free up the hdd space. That's what the customers really want.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey, this is the best that DBS can do to face the VOD cable threat. Who knows, maybe one day it will mature into a decent product/service. 

I also don't consider their use of partioning the HD to be a foul. You knew you were getting a 100 hr DVR when you lease it, nothing there has changed. This isn't like other times when something has been promised and then withdrawn (ie Firewire 921). 

My biggest gripe would be if the dang thing was recording movies all night in my bedroom when I'm trying to sleep. Right now my 510 goes quietly to sleep about 5 mins after I shut it off, and a brief reboot just after midnight. I sure hope they have a way to disable that.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> Hey, this is the best that DBS can do to face the VOD cable threat.


I wish I could find the thread about what D* planned to do for VOD, it got farily long and technical (of course all based on rumors). But if I remember it had something to do with streaming a number of VOD programs at a VERY high rate all the time and using a DVR it would start to capture that stream withing 30 seconds or so if you requesting it and start to play it at normal speed while it continued to buffer. I know there were a lot more details in the thread (I think it was on DBSForum) but that was the general idea for it. If they can get it to work it would allow for more VOD content and not tie up a bunch of space on your DVR's harddrive.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

With the falling price of hard drives, I think it might be eventually practical

The box really needs a 3rd tuner for VOD recordings and utilities like guide updates


----------



## Larry (Aug 1, 2003)

I agree with Gary and Bill.

Why waste the hard drive space? As owners/lessors of a DVR, can't we already purchase and record a ppv in advance...and then watch it "on demand" (even days or weeks later)?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Hey, this is the best that DBS can do to face the VOD cable threat. Who knows, maybe one day it will mature into a decent product/service.
> 
> I also don't consider their use of partioning the HD to be a foul. You knew you were getting a 100 hr DVR when you lease it, nothing there has changed. This isn't like other times when something has been promised and then withdrawn (ie Firewire 921).
> 
> My biggest gripe would be if the dang thing was recording movies all night in my bedroom when I'm trying to sleep. Right now my 510 goes quietly to sleep about 5 mins after I shut it off, and a brief reboot just after midnight. I sure hope they have a way to disable that.


I don't have and don't want a 625. What I have two 921's with 250M of space each. I am worried because of the rumors that they will be doing VOD on the MPEG4 boxes that I will eventually have to replace my 921's with. Theres not enough space on my disk drives as it is for HD material, even if MPEG4 succeeds in doubling what can be recorded in the same amount of space.

I haven't even used the various free movie coupons i've got over the years, and don't expect to ever purchase one of these VOD recordings.

If they insist on VOD using disk space, I suggest a variable amount of space at low priority which will automatically be released to ANYTHING I want to record. So if I don't have anything recorded they can use the full disk. But anything I record wipes out there recording and nothing I recorded but haven't viewed can be recorded over by a VOD.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the confirmation. I saw some uplink activity on Thursday which looked like they had turned the VOD App. on.


----------



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

All the movies on there are lame and require money. anyone know if there will be free movies?


----------

